# Impossible de commenter sur macg



## vince29 (31 Août 2020)

Depuis cet après-midi.
testé sur Android/Linux/Windows
(oui il en manque un mais je suis au boulot)


----------



## Anthony (1 Septembre 2020)

Je ne vois rien dans les réglages du compte qui pourrait expliquer un problème.


----------



## Carbonized (1 Septembre 2020)

Même problème pour moi ce matin.
J'ai essayé avec Brave, Firefox, Edge et Safari,  Windows et MacOS.


----------



## Anthony (1 Septembre 2020)

Je vois des dizaines et des dizaines de commentaires ce matin sur MacG, et je viens d'en publier sans problèmes. Vous pouvez me préciser la version de macOS et des navigateurs, et surtout me dire si vous avez un bloqueur de pubs, et lequel ?


----------



## Carbonized (1 Septembre 2020)

MacOS High Sierra, Windows 10 Pro 2004.
Tous les navigateurs à jour,bloqueur de pub désactivé, cookies acceptés.
Le problème est le même sur MacG et iGen.
Le fenêtre de réponse n'est pas visible en bas des commentaires, ni en faisant un reply de commentaire.

Pas plus de succès sur mon Macbook Air Mojave.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Septembre 2020)

Avec Safari et des bloqueurs activés sur igen.fr j'ai bien les commentaires. Est-ce bien cette partie qui est absente chez vous ?


----------



## Carbonized (1 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Avec Safari et des bloqueurs activés sur igen.fr j'ai bien les commentaires. Est-ce bien cette partie qui est absente chez vous ?



Oui, c'est bien la partie manquante.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Septembre 2020)

Peut-être une news réservées aux abonnés ?
As-tu un exemple de news sur laquelle tu as le problème ?


----------



## Anthony (1 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Peut-être une news réservées aux abonnés ?



Oh, ça peut être ça. Depuis peu, on peut voir les commentaires des articles réservés aux abonnés, mais pas lire et commenter l'article sans être abonné, bien sûr.


----------



## Carbonized (1 Septembre 2020)

Non, sur les articles réservés aux abonnés je ne peux même pas voir les commentaires.
Par exemple sur l'article "Kernel Panic #04", je vois en haut qu'il y a 23 commentaires, mais je ne peux pas les lire.
Je pense que c'est un problème lié au compte, car sur 3 Macs et un PC, quelque soit le navigateur le résultat est le même.
Je voulais réagir à l'article sur Flight Simulator car je suis joueur mais impossible. Pareil sur l'article concernant les nouveaux SSD NVMe Samsung.


----------



## Carbonized (1 Septembre 2020)

J'ai créé un nouveau compte, cela ne fonctionnait pas mieux.
Je me suis ensuite connecté via un VPN et maintenant tout refonctionne


----------



## Anthony (1 Septembre 2020)

Carbonized a dit:


> Je me suis ensuite connecté via un VPN et maintenant tout refonctionne



Alors ça n'a probablement rien à voir avec le VPN  Notre développeur web est aller vérifier, certains formulaires dans certains articles pouvaient ne pas apparaitre pour les membres qui ne sont pas abonnés. C'est lié à mon précédent message sur les changements dans la gestion des commentaires des articles réservés aux abonnés.


----------



## vince29 (1 Septembre 2020)

C'est revenu ce matin.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Depuis 10minutes lorsque je veux poster un commentaire, je ne peux plus choisir la taille, la police et c'est tout blanc ? et ne peux plus rien joindre ni image, ni média.
Que se passe t-il (pastis) ?

suis-je devenu une personne "non gratta" ?


----------



## peyret (12 Septembre 2020)

essai


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Septembre 2020)

toujours @peyret


----------



## peyret (12 Septembre 2020)

Étonnant ! marche avec Firefox    



WheelNelly a dit:


> toujours @peyret


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Septembre 2020)

As-tu un truc de ce style ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

non. Mais lorsque je clique pour écrire tout deviens blanc, la barre de tâche je ne peux pas m'en servir /Users/celine/Desktop/Capture d’écran 2020-09-13 à 11.16.24.png ne peux plus joindre d'image...Etc ?


----------



## FalloutXtreme (13 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> non. Mais lorsque je clique pour écrire tout deviens blanc, la barre de tâche je ne peux pas m'en servir /Users/celine/Desktop/Capture d’écran 2020-09-13 à 11.16.24.png ne peux plus joindre d'image...Etc ?



Je n'ai pas tout compris mais as-tu essayé de redémarrer ton Mac ? (peut-être un problème (temporaire) sur ton Mac si tu n'arrives plus à joindre de capture d'écran et si la barre des tâches se fige).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

@FalloutXtreme un petit bug du forum (merci @ecatomb ). C'est reviendu comme avant, à l'instant. Démarré hier soir maybe "bug" puis toujours ce matin et un jeu des 5 lettres et ça repart !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Septembre 2020)

Ah tu devais parler du forum et non du site


----------

